# 10 inch crushgrind



## sprucegum (Dec 27, 2016)

This piece of walnut came from @manbuckwal a year or so ago. Pretty cool stuff I still have a twin to it as well as a couple other blanks that came in the same deal.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 19 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 27, 2016)

very nice!


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 27, 2016)

That's what a Peppermill should look like, very nicely done sir.

Some people on this forum haven't mastered the shape or the spelling of Peppermill yet. It's nice to see there are still quality PG products out there...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 27, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> That's what a Peppermill should look like, very nicely done sir.
> 
> Some people on this forum haven't mastered the shape or the spelling of Peppermill yet. It's nice to see there are still quality PG products out there...



My first mills were full of bead & coves and I still feel that if not over done they can add a lot to plain jane wood, but in the case of a blank like this I say let the wood speak for itself.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 27, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> That's what a Peppermill should look like, very nicely done sir.
> 
> Some people on this forum haven't mastered the shape or the spelling of Peppermill yet. It's nice to see there are still quality PG products out there...



Nice Peppermillll Dave.  
Nice to know that the Grammar and spelling cops are alive and well..... Not ....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 27, 2016)

[QUOTE
Nice to know that the Grammar and spelling cops are alive and well..... Not .... [/QUOTE]

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 27, 2016)

A very nice turn on a great looking piece of wood! Well done sir.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 27, 2016)

Nice looking mill!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 27, 2016)

Beautiful! What mechanism did you use?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 27, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> Beautiful! What mechanism did you use?


I used a crushgrind, they are by far my favorite. It is the stemmed version, I usually buy the 11" because they are long enough for most blanks and are easily trimmed down for shorter blanks. Sometimes I have found 13" on sale for less than shorter ones so I buy them and cut to length. @DKMD uses a lot of the stemless version, they are great because you can use the same mechanism for any length mill. I tried a couple of them but still prefer the stemmed version.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 28, 2016)

Sleek! The wood pops! Beautiful job. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Dec 28, 2016)

Really nice work. I also prefer the Crushgrind mechanism.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 28, 2016)

Nice job Dave! The shape and subtle curves have that "Touch of elegance" look. Well done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 29, 2016)

I don't think this is a bad buy on CG kits, it is the supplier that I usually buy from but the deal is through Amazon. Anyway I ordered it. They seem to be pretty expensive anywhere you buy them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 6, 2017)

Very elegant looking, I really like the shape .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 6, 2017)

manbuckwal said:


> Very elegant looking, I really like the shape .


I really like the walnut


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 6, 2017)

manbuckwal said:


> Very elegant looking, I really like the shape .





sprucegum said:


> I really like the walnut



Hard to argue with either of you

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

